# My beautiful kitten - is she black smoke? [pics]



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys, 
This is my gorgeous new kitten Poppy. She was a stray who I picked up and took home one day (more info in my post in Introductions). 
She has really unusual fur, its white for the most part but black on the tips so she generally look black until you ruffle up her fur.

























I have been calling her a black smoke, but wondering if anyone here is able to confirm this for me?

And how common is this in regular domestic longhaired kitties?
Thanks again


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

No idea what its called or if its common but it looks very cool


----------



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

polishrose said:


> No idea what its called or if its common but it looks very cool


Thank you! She's amazing


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is so cute!!!!!!!!! I am not 100% sure but I don't think she is a black smoke..... wait for spid to come along and you'll find out


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she looks a bit of a smoke but because she is young she could change to a black self. one of my wegies started off black and white then he started to change to a black smoke and white now he has gone back to black and white again, you can never tell until they mature a bit


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautiful - just so cute. 

Just a word of advice - if you are going to let her out in the future - don't have her name on her collar - just a telephone number and/or address - but no name.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

No idea & dont care she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is so cute. She looks almost identical to our previous cat Baloo when he was a kitten. I hope she likes being brushed!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very pretty._


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

At the moment she looks black smoke yes - it might change - she how she is in a couple of months - got any pics of her as a baby? You only need one hair to be silver. I would imagine that most of it will fade.

(Remember guys Bomber is a HIGH silver - there are degrees in smokes)


----------



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your help and info. She is about 14 weeks, I have had her now for 4-5 weeks, she was like this when I first got her. She wasn't cleaning herself when we brought her home so we had to have her bum shaved as it was very dirty and hard to clean when she used the litter tray so she had a little white bum which has now grown out a bit to more of a grey. Both vets she has been to had commented on how unusual her fur is!


----------



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have any pics of her younger than 9 weeks as she was one of a litter of strays who I found living rough behind a shop. She was the friendliest and all have been rehomed now, check out my post in Introductions for more info


----------



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

ChinaBlue said:


> She is beautiful - just so cute.
> 
> Just a word of advice - if you are going to let her out in the future - don't have her name on her collar - just a telephone number and/or address - but no name.


Thanks ChinaBlue, she won't be allowed outside at all, neither of my kitties are, and she will be chipped as well as soon as she gets spayed just after Christmas. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a beautiful girlie :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope you will keep posting photos as she grows. She is a sweetie.


----------



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

A couple of better pictures of her coat 



















Wee curly belly ;D


----------



## Salem Jules (Jun 25, 2017)

I was wondering what she looks like now? I recently also found a stray behind a industrial shop (how coincidental!) And her colouring is exactly identicle to yours! Her names Briar Rose but I were wondering if her fur colour has changed?
She was found alongside her brother who's fur is grey with brown tips very similar to get own colour buy way more grey


----------



## Salem Jules (Jun 25, 2017)

This is what she looks like


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2017)

Argentium is a black smoke MC

This is what he looks like when the fur is parted a little like a skunk & NO! he was not impressed


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2017)

From your photo. I would say no, but, I can only say what I see. & I'm no expert. When I comb Argie, the fur in the comb is white. He doesn't have any parts that are actually black. The shorter the fur the darker as it seems the length of the black is the same all over, obviously as he is long haired, the longest bit - ruff, looks far lighter than head / feet. Hope this helps


----------

